# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Meditim mbi Ngjizjen e Paperlyer (Nga Padre Pio i Pietrelcines)

## Diella1

Ju pershendes te gjitheve!!!!

*I bekuar qofte Krishti Mbret*

*Meditim mbi Ngjizjen e Paperlyer*

*Nga Padre Pio i Pietrelcines*



    Dashuri e Perjetshme, Shpirt i Drites dhe i se Vertetes, bej nje vend ne mendjen time te varfer dhe me le te penetroj sa me larg te jete e mundur per nje krijese te mjere sic jam une, ne ate abis hiri, pastertie dhe shenjterie, qe te mund te fitoj nje dashuri per Zotin qe vazhdimisht rinovohet, nje dashuri per Zotin i Cili, qe nga perjetesia planifikoi nje nga kryeveprat me te medha te krijuara nga duart e Tij : Virgjereshen e Paperlyer Mari.

     Nga gjithe perjetesia Zoti i Plotfuqishem u gezua ne ate cfare do te ishte vepra me perfekte e duarve te Tij, dhe e parapriu kete plan te mrekullueshem me nje shumice te Hirit te Tij.
Njeriu, i krijuar i pafajshem, ra nga mosbindja ndaj Tij; njolla e mekatit origjinal ngeli ne ballin e tij dhe ate te pasardhesve te tij qe do t'i mbajne pasojat deri ne fund te kohes.
Nje grua solli shkaterrim, dhe nje grua do te sillte shpetim. Njera, e tentuar nga gjarperi, e vulosi shenjen e mekatit mbi racen njerezore; tjetra do t'u ngrinte permes hirit, e paster dhe e paperlyer. Ajo do te shtypte koken e gjarperit qe ishte i pashprese para saj dhe qe perpiqej me kot nen thembren e saj; sepse ajo ishte e ngjizur pa mekat, dhe nepermjet saj i erdhi hiri njerezimit.
     E mbrojtur me Hir nga Ai i Cili do te ishte Shpetimtari i njerezimit qe kishte rene ne mekat, ajo i iku cdo hije mekati. Ajo rrodhi nga mendja e Zotit si nje rreze e paster drite, dhe do te shkelqeje si nje yll mengjesi mbi racen njerezore qe kthehet drejt asaj. Ajo do te jete udheheqesja e sigurte qe do t'i drejtoje hapat tone drejt Diellit Hyjnor qe eshte Jezu Krishti. Ai e ben ate rrezatuese me shkelqim hyjnor dhe e cakton si modeli jone i pastertise dhe shenjterise. Asnje krijese nuk e kalon ate, por gjithe krijimi kthehet drejt asaj permes Hirit te Atij i cili e beri ate te paperlyer. Ai te Cilin ajo do t'a mbante ne barkun e saj ishte Biri i Zotit qe ishte pjesemarres me Atin dhe Shpirtin e Shenjte ne lavdine e ngjizjes se saj.
E veshur me drite nga momenti i ngjizjes, ajo u rrit ne hir dhe bukuri. Pas Zotit te Plotfuqishem, ajo eshte me perfektja e krijesave; me e paster se engjejt; Zoti eshte me te vertete shume i kenaqur me te, meqe ajo i perngjan Atij dhe eshte e vetmja mbajtese e sekreteve te Tij.
    Ne rregullin natyral ajo i parapriu Birit te saj Hyjnor, Zotit tone, por ne rregullin hyjnor Jezusi, Dielli Hyjnor, u ngrit para saj, dhe ajo mori nga Ai gjithe hirin, gjithe pastertine dhe gjithe bukurine.
    E gjitha eshte erresire krahasuar me driten e paster qe rinovon gjithe krijimin permes Atij te Cilin ajo e mbajti ne barkun e saj, si vesa ne trendafil.
Ngjizja e Paperlyer eshte hapi i pare ne shpetimin tone. Permes kesaj dhurate te vecante dhe unike, Maria mori nje bollek Hiri Hyjnor, dhe permes kooperimit te saj ajo u be e denje per te thithur pafundesisht me shume.
    Nena ime me e paster, shpirti im kaq i varfer, i gjithi i njollosur me mjerim dhe mekat i therret zemres tende prej nene. Ne miresine tende denjo, te kerkoj, te derdhesh mbi mua te pakten pak nga hiri qe u derdh mbi ty dhe me nje bollek te pafundshem nga Zemra e Zotit. I forcuar dhe i mbeshtetur nga ky hir, paca sukses qe sa me mire t'i sherbej dhe te dua Zotin e Plotfuqishem qe e mbushi zemren tende plotesisht, dhe qe krijoi tempullin e trupit tend nga momenti i Ngjizjes tende te Paperlyer.
    Tre Personat Hyjnor e mbushen kete krijese sublime me gjithe privilegjet e saj, favoret e saj dhe hiret e saj, dhe me gjithe shenjterine e saj.
    Ati i Perjetshem e krijoi ate te paster dhe te paperlyer dhe eshte mire i kenaqur ne te sepse ajo eshte banesa e denje e Birit te Tij te vetem. Permes daljes se Birit te Tij nga gjiri i Tij nga e gjithe perjetesia, Ai parashikoi daljen e Birit te Tij si Njeri ne barkun e paster te nenes se Tij, dhe ai e veshi ate nga ngjizja e saj ne veshjen rrezatuese te hirit dhe shenjterise me perfekte; ajo merr pjese ne perfeksionin e Tij.
    Biri qe e zgjodhi ate per nenen e tij derdhi urtesine e Tij ne te qe nga fillimi, nepermjet nje diturie te futur te ajo, ajo e njohu Zotin e saj. Ajo e deshi dhe i sherbeu Atij ne menyren me perfekte qe Ai kurre deri atehere mbi toke nuk kishte qene dashur a sherbyer.
Shpirti i Shenjte derdhi dashurine e Tij mbi te; ajo ishte e vetmja krijese e denje ose e mundur per t'a marre kete dashuri ne masen e pakufishme sepse asnje nuk kishte pasterti te mjaftueshme te vinte kaq prane Zotit; dhe duke qene kaq prane Tij ajo mund ta donte dhe t'a njihte Ate me shume. Ajo ishte e vetmja krijese e mundur per te mbajtur rrjedhen e dashurise qe rridhte nga ajo nga lart. Ajo vetem ishte e denje t'ja kthente Atij nga i Cili vinte ajo dashuri. Kjo dashuri e pergatiti ate per ate 'Fiat' qe e shpetoi boten nga tirania e armikut te ferrit dhe e mbuloi ate, pellumbin me te paster, duke e mbarsur me Birin e Zotit.
    Oh Nena ime, sa i turperuar ndihem ne prezencen tuaj, i mbuluar sic jam me faje! Ti je me e paster dhe e paperlyer nga momenti i ngjizjes tende, me te vertete nga momenti ne perjetesi kur ti u ngjize ne mendjen e Zotit.
    Ki meshire mbi mua! Nje shikim i perzemert i yti me ringjallte mua, me pastrofte mua dhe me ngritte tek Zoti; duke me ngritur mua nga llumi i kesaj bote qe te mund te shkoj tek Ai qe me krijoi mua, qe me regjeneroi ne Baptizmin e Shenjte, duke me dhene shallin e bardhe te pafajshmerise qe mekati origjinal e kishte njollosur. Nene e dashur, me bej t'a dua Ate! Derdh ne zemren time ate dashuri qe u dogj tek e jotja per Ate. Edhe sikur te jem i veshur me mizerje, une e adhuroj misterin e Ngjizjes se Paperlyer, dhe shume deshiroj qe t'a pastroje zemren time qe te mund te dua Zotin tend dhe Zotin tim. Pastroje mendjen time qe te mund te ngrihet tek Ai dhe t'a kontemploje Ate dhe t'a adhuroje ate ne shpirt dhe ne te vertete. Pastroje trupin tim qe une te mund te jem tabernakel per Te dhe te jem me pak i padenje qe t'a kem Ate kur Ai te denjoje te vije tek une ne Komunionin e Shenjte. Amen.
    Ne gjithashtu, te fituar nga Baptizmi i Shenjte, jemi duke i korresponduar hirit te vokacionit tone kur ne imitim te Nenes tone te paperlyer e aplikojme veten tone ne njohurine e Zotit, me qellim qe te mesojme sa me mire per t'a njohur ate, t'i sherbejme Atij dhe t'a duam Ate.

----------


## Diella1



----------


## deshmuesi

> Ju pershendes te gjitheve!!!!
> 
> 
> Nje grua solli shkaterrim, dhe nje grua do te sillte shpetim. Njera, e tentuar nga gjarperi, e vulosi shenjen e mekatit mbi racen njerezore; tjetra do t'u ngrinte permes hirit, e paster dhe e paperlyer. AJO DO TE SHTYPTE KOKEN E GJERPRIT qe ishte i pashprese para saj dhe qe perpiqej me kot NEN THEMBREN E SAJ;


 Zanaf:3:14-15.
 Atëherë Zoti Perëndi i tha gjarprit: “Me qenë se bëre këtë gjë, qofsh i mallkuar ndër gjithë kafshët dhe tërë bishat e fushave! Ti do të ecësh mbi barkun tënd dhe do të hash pluhur gjithë ditët e jetës sate. 15 Dhe unë do të shtie armiqësi midis teje dhe gruas, midis farës sate dhe farës së saj; FARA E SAJ DO TE SHTYPE KOKEN TENDE." 

 Ky eshte mesimi me i rrezikshem dhe me pasoja katastrofike per ata qe e thone dhe per ate qe e besojne. Gjarprit ja shtypi koken Jezusi, permes ringjalljes se Tij nga vdekja.. Askush nuk u gjend i denje qe te hapte rrullin , pervecse Jezus Krishtit.

----------


## Diella1

> Zanaf:3:14-15.
>  Atëherë Zoti Perëndi i tha gjarprit: “Me qenë se bëre këtë gjë, qofsh i mallkuar ndër gjithë kafshët dhe tërë bishat e fushave! Ti do të ecësh mbi barkun tënd dhe do të hash pluhur gjithë ditët e jetës sate. 15 Dhe unë do të shtie armiqësi midis teje dhe gruas, midis farës sate dhe farës së saj; FARA E SAJ DO TE SHTYPE KOKEN TENDE." 
> 
>  Ky eshte mesimi me i rrezikshem dhe me pasoja katastrofike per ata qe e thone dhe per ate qe e besojne.


Cfare, do te kundershtosh edhe Biblen ti tani?? Se gjithe kohen e perdor si literature per te mbrojtur idete e tua, tani po i del kundra te zezes mbi te bardhe???!!!!




> Gjarprit ja shtypi koken Jezusi, permes ringjalljes se Tij nga vdekja.. Askush nuk u gjend i denje qe te hapte rrullin , pervecse Jezus Krishtit.


Jezusi nuk do te ishte Ai qe ishte po te mos ishte Nena e Tij, te Cilen Zoti per t'a bere te denje per detyren qe i kishte vene para vetes se saj, e lindi permes Ngjizjes se Paperlyer, per te cilin flet ky shkrim i shkurter por edhe nga me te bukurit e literatures shpirterore sot ne bote.

----------


## Diella1



----------


## toni77_toni

> Zanaf:3:14-15.
>  Atëherë Zoti Perëndi i tha gjarprit: “Me qenë se bëre këtë gjë, qofsh i mallkuar ndër gjithë kafshët dhe tërë bishat e fushave! Ti do të ecësh mbi barkun tënd dhe do të hash pluhur gjithë ditët e jetës sate. 15 Dhe unë do të shtie armiqësi midis teje dhe gruas, midis farës sate dhe farës së saj; FARA E SAJ DO TE SHTYPE KOKEN TENDE." 
> 
>  Ky eshte mesimi me i rrezikshem dhe me pasoja katastrofike per ata qe e thone dhe per ate qe e besojne. Gjarprit ja shtypi koken Jezusi, permes ringjalljes se Tij nga vdekja.. Askush nuk u gjend i denje qe te hapte rrullin , pervecse Jezus Krishtit.


Për ty është e rrezikshme shenjtëria dhe shenjtërit e Zotit, luften e ke vetem me Nënen e Zotit tonë JEZUS dhe me të gjithë shenjtërit e Tij,(mos qofsha ne lëkuren tënde - në lufte me HIR-PLOTEN)!! Por KOT e KOT, sepse Krishti e mundi boten duke perfshi edhe ushtarët e errësuar nga bota, në saje të Krishtit edhe ne së bashku me EVEN e Re - shë Marinë - NËNË e dashur.

Lexo nga Etërit e Kishës - me të cilët ti je në luftë - por i deshtuar dhe errësuar.

Natyrisht se Krishti JEZUS është SHPETIMI, Atij i përket LAVDI dhe FALENDERIMI në HYJIN ATË, ama Krishti nuk erdhi në botë vetëm si FRYMË sepse Ai në natyren frymore-HYJNORE ishte, por Perendia Krisht erdhi në natyrë njeriu, kështu që ;

*Zoti e zgjodhi Marinë e jo një grua tjetër!*

_Nga Libri "Pse t'i besojmë Jezusit" kapitulli 14_
_
“Zoti Hyj i urdhëroi njeriut dhe i tha: “Ha prej çdo peme të kopshtit; por prej pemës së dijes - të së mirës dhe të së keqes, ruaj se ha. Sepse, atë ditë që ke për të ngrënë prej saj, do të vdesësh” (Zan 2, 16-17).

”Atëherë gruaja pa se pema ishte e mirë për ta ngrënë dhe e bukur për t’u parë dhe pemë e dëshirueshme për të fituar dijen; gruaja mori prej frutit të saj dhe hëngri. Pastaj i dha edhe burrit të vet që ishte me të. Hëngri edhe ai (Zan 3, 6).

"Atë se çfarë Eva ka lidhur me mosbesimin e saj, Maria ka zgjidhur me besimin e saj". (Shën Ireneu 130-200)

Atëherë Maria tha:
“Unë jam shërbëtorja e Zotit: Më ndodhtë siç the ti!” (LK 1; 38)_


*Maria është Eva e dytë!*

Le te shohim tani se çfarë nënkupton kjo gjë: Eva pati një pozite te patjetërsueshme edhe thelbësore ne Besëlidhjen e Pare.
Fati gjinisë njerëzore, ishte ne Adamin. Pra, ishte ai i cili na përfaqësoi ne. Edhe ne Adamin, ne ramë. Megjithëse Eva ra, serish, nëse Adami do të kishte rezistuar, ne, s’ do te kishim humbur privilegjet mbinatyrore qe i ishin dhënë atij, si ati ynë i pare. Megjithatë, edhe pse Eva, nuk ishte kreu i gjinisë njerëzore, serish, edhe ne lidhje me racën njerëzore, ajo kishte vendin e saje, pasi Adami, te cilit iu dha t’ua vente emrin të gjitha krijesave, e thirri Even "Nena e të gjithë te gjallëve", një emër që shpreh jo vetëm një fakt se sa një dinjitet, por, për me tepër, pasi ajo ne këtë mënyrë pati relaten e vete te përgjithshme me racën njerëzore, ashtu sikurse pati vendin e vete ne lidhje me provën edhe rënien e Adamit.

Ajo, e dëgjoi Engjëllin e Rrene djallit, ajo i ofroi frytin të shoqit, ndërsa ai hëngri prej tij. Ajo ishte një bashke-punëtore, jo si një instrument i papërgjegjshëm, por intimisht edhe personalisht në mëkat, pasi ajo e shkaktoi atë.

Sikurse historia na thotë, ajo ishte një sine-qua-non, një shkak pozitiv, aktiv i rënies. Po ashtu, ajo kishte pjesën e saje në ndëshkimin, në fjalët që iu drejtuan asaj, pasi ajo u njoh si një agjente e vërtetë në tundimin edhe çështjen lidhur me të, edhe u dënua për atë gjë.

Ne atë akt te paligjshëm, përfshihen tre pjese, - gjarpri, gruaja edhe burri; ndërsa ne momentin e ndëshkimit, u paracaktua një ndodhi që do bënte vaki me vone, ku serish takohen emrat e te tre pjesëve, të gjarprit, gruas edhe te burrit.

Pra, duhej te ishte përsëri një Adam i Dyte, ndërsa Eva e Dyte te ish Nena e Adamit te Ri, "Armiqësi do të vë ndërmjet teje e gruas, ndërmjet farës sate e farës së saj: fara e saj do të ta ndrydhë kokën, kurse ti do t’ia sulmosh themrën." (Zan 3, 15).
Fara e Gruas, është Fjala e Mishëruar, ndërsa Gruaja, se cilës i takon Fara apo Biri i saje, është e Ëma e Tij, Maria!

Ky interpretim, edhe paralelizëm është përfshirës edhe i pamohueshëm.

Madje, kjo ka qene doktrina me e hershme e Etërve të Kishës. Këta, pra etërit e Kishës, në mënyrë të drejtë e kanë interpretuar Biblën dhe porosinë e Zotit për ne, pra, i kanë përpunuar të vërtetat e fesë), edhe duke ditur vendin qe pati Eva ne rënien gjinisë njerëzore, neve mund të dimë vendin qe ka Eva e dyte ne restaurimin e Racës se saj.

*Lë  të shqyrtojmë se çfarë thonë Eterit e Kishës:*

*1) Shën Justin Martiri* _(120-165 A. D.),_ i cili përfaqëson doktrinën qe besohej ne Palestine.
_"Ne, e dimë që Ai, para gjithë krijesave, doli prej Atit me pushtetin edhe dëshirën e Tij,...edhe me ane te Virgjëreshës u be njeri, ashtu që në atë mënyrë që u shkaktuar mosbindja prej gjarprit, ne po atë mënyrë te mund te ç’ bëhej Pasi Eva, duke qene një Virgjër edhe e panjolle, duke e pranuar fjalën qe i erdh prej djallit, shkaktoi mosbindje edhe vdekje, ndërsa Virgjëra Mari, duke patur besim edhe gëzim, kur Engjëlli i shpalli Lajmin e Mire, qe Shpirti i Zotit do te zbresë në të edhe Fuqia e më të Lartit do ta mbuloje, prandaj edhe i Shenjti qe do te linde do të ish Bir i Hyjit, u përgjigj, "Le te behet në mua sipas Fjalës Tende" (Trifoni 100)_

*2) Tertuliani* _(160-240 A.D.),_ doktrina e te cilit përfaqëson mësimet që besoheshin ne Afrike edhe në Rome._ "Hyji e risolli në jetë Parafytyrimin edhe Ngjasimin e Tij, të cilin e kish zënë djalli, me anë të një ndërhyrje rivale. Pasi Eva, ende një Virgjër, e kish pranuar fjalën qe u be kornize e vdekjes, po ashtu një Virgjëra do te t’i sillej Fjala e Hyjit, që u bë edhe ndërtuesja e Jetës. Kështu, pra, ajo që kish shkuar drejt humbjes nëpërmjet asaj gjinie, nëpërmjet të njëjtës gjini, të mund te vinte serish Shpëtimi.

Eva i pat besuar djallit, Maria i besoi Grabrielit. Faji që njëra kreu me anë të mosbesimit, tjetra me anë të besimit e  shbëri" (Mbi Mishërimin e Krishtit, 17)._

*3) Shën Irineu i Lionit* _(120-200 A.D.)._  Mësimi i tij përfaqëson doktrinën qe besohej ne Azinë e Vogël, edhe ne France - për më tepër qe ai përfaqëson Shën Gjon Ungjilltarin , pasi ai ish mësuar ne fe nga Shën Polikarp Martiri, i cili kish qene një shok i ngushte i Gjonit Ungjilltar, edhe i Apostujve te tjerë:

_"Me ane te nënshtrimit, Maria Virgjër u gjet e bindshme, duke thënë: 'Ja o Zot, le te behet ne mua sipas fjalës Tende'. Por, Eva ishte e pabindëshme, pasi ajo, nuk u bind, ndërkohë qe ish ende r virgjër. Sepse, ajo edhe pse ishte e shoqja e Adamit, megjithëse ende virgjër.....duke u bere e pabindëshme u be shkaku i vdekjes se vetes se vete edhe  të gjithë racës njerëzore, ashtu sikundër Maria, duke sjelle te parathënin, ndonëse Virgjëreshë, me ane te bindjes, u be shkak shpëtimi për vete edhe për të gjithë  gjininë njerëzore.

”.....Ne lidhje me këtë Zoti tha, se i pari do te jete i fundit, ndërsa i fundit i pari. Edhe profeti shënon te njëjtën gjë, duke thënë, 'ne vend te etërve, ju keni bije'. Sespe, ndërsa Zoti, kur lindi, ishte i parëlinduri i te vdekurve, edhe mori ne gjirin e Tij eterit e pare, Ai i rilindi ata ne Jetën me Zotin, duke u bere Ai Vete Fillesa e te gjallëve, pasi qe Adami u be fillesa e te vdekurve. Prandaj edhe Luka, e filloi linjën e brezave prej Zotit tek Adami, duke nënkuptuar se Ai i rigjeneroi eterit e moçëm, jo ata Atë, ne Jetën e Ungjillit. Edhe kështu Nyja e mosdëgjesës se Eves u zgjidh me ane te dëgjesës se Maries, pasi çfarë lidhi Eva – virgjër  ne mosbesim dhe mosdëgjesë, atë e zgjidhi Marie virgjër me fe dhe dëgjesë"  (Kundra Herezive - po te doni edhe dëshmuesve - III. 22.34)_

----------


## toni77_toni

> *Jezusi nuk do te ishte Ai qe ishte po te mos ishte Nena e Tij,* te Cilen Zoti per t'a bere te denje per detyren qe i kishte vene para vetes se saj, e lindi permes Ngjizjes se Paperlyer, per te cilin flet ky shkrim i shkurter por edhe nga me te bukurit e literatures shpirterore sot ne bote.


pasi lexova nje koment te shkurt tendin, vendosa te shkruaj.

Je shume gabim, dhe kjo qe thua nuk eshte ashtu.

Kisha, Etërit e Kishes, Apostuj dhe mbi te gjitha Shkrimi i Shenjt, ne shume raste e perdore fjalen "Vërtet, s’ka gjë të pamundshme për Hyjin!” (Lk 1; 37) Keshtu qe Zoti e zgjodhi Marinë, ama për Zotin nuk ka asgje te pa mundur. Njeriun e ka zgjedhur per bashkpuntor, por asnje merite nuk eshte e njeriut, merita eshte e Zotit - ndersa merita qe na takon neve eshte DHURATË, e nese na dhuron dicka Zoti - kjo nuk do te thote qe Ai dhuron pse "Jezusi nuk do te ishte Ai qe ishte" por nga qe Ai na do dhe na ka zgjedhur! 

Te fala ne Krishtin.

----------


## Diella1

Ja, kjo i shpjegon te gjitha:



Jezusi dhe e Ema e Tij ishin Nje, me para se Ai i shtypi koken gjarprit, ja kishte shtypur Nena e Tij, qe me shembullin e jetes se Saj, ndershmerise, pastertise, devocionit dhe Dashurise se pandashme per Zotin Ate, arriti te na sjelle ne bote per ne Ate qe breza e breza e kishin pritur dhe qe ne tani e kemi gjithkund nepermjet Kishes se Tij te Shenjte. Nga njerezit qe kane jetuar dhe qe do jetojne ne kete bote, askush nuk do te mund te matet me Marine per nga dashuria qe ajo kishte per Zotin, dhe per sakrificen e martirizimin qe Ajo si njeri shkoi deri ne fund nepermjet asaj qe me ne fund ndodhi. Qe e gjithe kjo veper madhore e Perendise te vinte ne jete, Zoti Ate beri te mundur Ngjizjen e Paperlyer - the Immaculate Conception - nje koncept qe duket si gjithe te tjeret, por qe ne fakt per nga kuptueshmeria dhe menyra se si edhe vete Kristianet e trajtojne tregon dhe ben diferencen per shume njerez ne kete bote, sepse ben te mundur ate qe per nga goja e Jezusit erdhi nepermjet fjaleve : 'Kush nuk behet i vogel si ky femije, nuk do te mund te arrije kurre te futet ne Mbreterine e Qiellit'. Nje thenie e thjeshte, me te cilen eshte luajtur e luhet shume ne kete bote, sepse shume mundohen t'a kene, por pak e marrin seriozisht. Te behesh i vogel, nuk do te thote te behesh i papergjegjshem dhe lojacak si femije, por te jesh i paster, i ndershem dhe besues si nje femije i vogel, por ne urtesi dhe kuptueshmeri te behesh i mencur si nje plak i motshem. Gati gati herezi dhe e papranueshme per kete brez 'modern' - por nje e Vertete e pandryshueshme dhe per te cilen bota do lengoje nese nuk e merr seriozisht ne fund te fundit. Kush eshte kaq 'cool' dhe 'modern' me shume se Ai qe sfidoi vdekjen vete, boten e gjithe gjerat qe jane ne te???!!! Jezu Krishti, Biri i Marise, qe e rriti mes mijera mundimesh e ne mes te varferise ne nje kohe qe mund te kishin patur gjithcka dhe te gjithe favoret e kesaj bote po t'ju ishin pergjunjur dhe perulur, gje qe pastaj kurren e kurres nuk ndodhi, dhe kjo e gjitha qe ne te kemi te gjithe Zotin qe meritojme dhe ashtu sic edhe Ai eshte ne te vertete, Zot i te gjitheve, por edhe Zot i Dashurise se Perendise ne rradhe te pare, qe eshte e paperlyer dhe nuk i perket kesaj bote. Ne bote jemi, aty jetojme, merremi me cfare te na kete hedhur jeta te bejme, cfaredo statusi te jete ai, zemra ngelet ne nje vend e fiksuar per ato qe i thone vetes te Krishtere, tek Jezusi, Zot i Gjalle, qe pret te thirret dhe te duhet sic eshte thirrur e dashur me mijera breza para nesh.  Kjo eshte thjesht per sqarim per ato qe nuk e kuptojne kete gje!!!!

----------


## Diella1

> pasi lexova nje koment te shkurt tendin, vendosa te shkruaj.
> 
> Je shume gabim, dhe kjo qe thua nuk eshte ashtu.
> 
> Kisha, Etërit e Kishes, Apostuj dhe mbi te gjitha Shkrimi i Shenjt, ne shume raste e perdore fjalen "Vërtet, ska gjë të pamundshme për Hyjin! (Lk 1; 37) Keshtu qe Zoti e zgjodhi Marinë, ama për Zotin nuk ka asgje te pa mundur. Njeriun e ka zgjedhur per bashkpuntor, por asnje merite nuk eshte e njeriut, merita eshte e Zotit - ndersa merita qe na takon neve eshte DHURATË, e nese na dhuron dicka Zoti - kjo nuk do te thote qe Ai dhuron pse "Jezusi nuk do te ishte Ai qe ishte" por nga qe Ai na do dhe na ka zgjedhur! 
> 
> Te fala ne Krishtin.



Me vjen keq, je shume por shume i gabuar, sepse po hedh poshte kete teme te Ngjizjes se Paperlyer!!!! Ti po mer si asgje kete Veper madhore te Zotit - jane dashur breza e breza qe Maria, Nena e Jezusit te vinte ne jete, sepse qe Zoti te vinte ne veprim Vepren e Tij madhore te Shpetimit, i duhej nje ene - _vessel_ e paster, e paperlyer - cfare po thua, cfare po te nxjerr goja keshtu???? Ngjizja e Paperlyer eshte po aq e rendesishme sa edhe Misherimi i Jezusit, sepse ne fund te fundit nuk do ndodhte njera pa ndodhur tjetra me pare, jane dy rrjedhoja logjike, kjo eshte sikur ti tani te thuash qe une nuk jam fare e rendesishme per femijen tim, qe eshte krejtesisht e papranueshme si ide per ne si njerez, lere me t'a gjykosh ne prizmin e Hyjnores, me vjen keq, nuk mund te thote njeri gjera te tilla per fakte dhe ngjarje qe Zotit i jane dashur breza e breza per t'i pergatitur. Me vjen keq, keto jane ide protestante, dhe nuk i perkasin fese se vertete. Po sigurisht per Zotin cdo gje eshte e mundur, por Zoti Vete ama, zgjodhi Marine, dhe pa Marine nuk do kishte Jezus - ne nje fare pike Jezusi u be i pafajshem, femije, foshnje e vogel, e imagjinon cfare do ndodhte sikur Maria te mos ishte Ajo qe Zoti e pergatiti ate te jete???? Dhe pse e beri te mundur Ngjizjen e Paperlyer pikerisht ne kete Grua??? Po per cfare po flet Padre Piuo ne fund te fundit??? Kujdes, eshte ajo qe eshte dhe qe ne te gjithe e dime cfare eshte, nuk ja vlen te gjykojme si te papergjegjshem per dicka qe eshte dashur mund e sakrifica e lot qe te vije ne jete.


Diella

----------


## Diella1

Per Zotin asgje nuk eshte e pamundur, por ja, _kjo i derdhi lotet e hidherimit_, pra, pa Marine, e paster dhe te Paperlyer, nuk do kishte Jezus!!!!!

----------


## Diella1

Dhe po te mos ishte kjo Grua aq e Paster, qe po te lexosh shkrimet e shume Shenjtoreve te Kishes do te tregojne se sa e sa breza i jane dashur Zotit t'a pergatise kete Lindje te Saj, kete Mrekulli te Qenies se Saj, Jezusi nuk do ishte the Lion of the Tribe of Judah, sic quhet Ai ne Bibel, Zoti qe ne e duam dhe e nderojme pikerisht per paanshmerine e Tij dhe per Dashurine e Tij ne rradhe te pare per te vuajturin, per te shtypurin, per te keqtrajtuarin, per te semurin, por sidomos e mbi te gjitha per mekatarin, Zoti yne i Meshires qe u lind dhe u mekua nga kjo Grua e Madhe, vizionin e se ciles Elija e pa ne shpellen e tij ne Karmel dhe ju gezua si nje femije. Mbretereshen tone te Qiellit, Mbretereshen e Engjejve dhe gjithe Shenjtoreve, Nenen tone te vetme ne vuajtje dhe dhimbje, e vetmja shprese e jona per Shpetim, i vetmi Njeri te ciles ne i therrasim gjithe kohen e qe na degjon e ben drejtesi me Zotin aty lart!!!!

----------


## Diella1



----------


## toni77_toni

> Me vjen keq, je shume por shume i gabuar, sepse po hedh poshte kete teme te Ngjizjes se Paperlyer!!!! Ti po mer si asgje kete Veper madhore te Zotit - jane dashur breza e breza qe Maria, Nena e Jezusit te vinte ne jete, sepse qe Zoti te vinte ne veprim Vepren e Tij madhore te Shpetimit, i duhej nje ene - _vessel_ e paster, e paperlyer - cfare po thua, cfare po te nxjerr goja keshtu???? Ngjizja e Paperlyer eshte po aq e rendesishme sa edhe Misherimi i Jezusit, sepse ne fund te fundit nuk do ndodhte njera pa ndodhur tjetra me pare, jane dy rrjedhoja logjike, kjo eshte sikur ti tani te thuash qe une nuk jam fare e rendesishme per femijen tim, qe eshte krejtesisht e papranueshme si ide per ne si njerez, lere me t'a gjykosh ne prizmin e Hyjnores, me vjen keq, nuk mund te thote njeri gjera te tilla per fakte dhe ngjarje qe Zotit i jane dashur breza e breza per t'i pergatitur. Me vjen keq, keto jane ide protestante, dhe nuk i perkasin fese se vertete. Po sigurisht per Zotin cdo gje eshte e mundur, por Zoti Vete ama, zgjodhi Marine, dhe pa Marine nuk do kishte Jezus - ne nje fare pike Jezusi u be i pafajshem, femije, foshnje e vogel, e imagjinon cfare do ndodhte sikur Maria te mos ishte Ajo qe Zoti e pergatiti ate te jete???? Dhe pse e beri te mundur Ngjizjen e Paperlyer pikerisht ne kete Grua??? Po per cfare po flet Padre Piuo ne fund te fundit??? Kujdes, eshte ajo qe eshte dhe qe ne te gjithe e dime cfare eshte, nuk ja vlen te gjykojme si te papergjegjshem per dicka qe eshte dashur mund e sakrifica e lot qe te vije ne jete.
> 
> 
> Diella


Diella, po flas shkurt dhe trup sepse mendoj se kur eshte vullneti i mire, ateher edhe kuptimi eshte i leht dhe i mire.

Ajo cka po shkruan (ne mes rreshtave) eshte e gabuar. Ajo qe thua - nese jane bindjet tua, me vjen keq por ke nevoje per korigjim dhe vetdijsim, te kuptosh njeher cka d.t.th HIR.

Une shpesh takoj shkrime dhe komente nga besimtartë e krishter (katolike) te cilet kur flasin per shen Marine, 80% ja teprojne dhe e kan nga emucionet, e emucion ne besim nuk duhet te kemi por duhet te kemi DRITE dhe te VERTET, e nje eshte e VERTET, Ai eshte Ati, i Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjt.

Te them drejt shume her kan ra shkak njerezit si puna e jote, qoft edhe prift qe e kan demtuar Kishen duke e ngritur shen Marine per krah Zotit sa qe e kan demtuar Kishen dhe kan ikur njerezit nga Kisha e Krishtit.
Me keto gjera si ben nder as Zojes Mari, as Krishtit e si pasoj as vetit.

Kur thuhet "Zoti e zgjodhi Marine" kjo automatikisht d.m.th se Zoti ishte iniciatori, Ai qe beri planin, andaj ne Shkrim thuhet: “Mos ki frikë, o Mari, sepse ke gjetur hir para Hyjit!" (Lk 1 30) qe d.t.th ajo mori dhurate prej Zotit.

Te deklarohet dikush se pa Marine nuk do ishte Krishti Ai qe ishte, edhe kjo eshte nje budallak i madh. Sepse "per Zotin nuk ka asgje te pa mundur". Ai eshte ZOT dhe na krahas Tij nuk jemi asgje HIQ. Jemi mjeran dhe te verbert. Njeriu eshte e deshtuar pa HIR te Zotit e kjo nenkupton edhe Marine - po qe se mos te ishte Zoti ZOT...!  Keshti qe  Maria e ndertuar dhe respektuar, p.sh. ishte aq e zoja ne at kohe sa qe edhe Jozefi e pati leshue )braktisur) sic nshohet e fejuara sepse ai ashtu vendosi: Jozefi mendoi ta ndante Marinë fshehtazi. 20 "Posa në mendjen e vet vendosi të bëjë kështu, ja, iu duk në ëndërr engjëlli i Zotit dhe i tha:.." (Mt 1 20)
Keshtu qe Zoti e shpetoj Marine dhe te gjithe njerezit, bile e shpetoj edhe nga ndarja prej Jozefit, mandej natyrisht se edhe nga vrasjame gure qe ishte ne ligj -  parashihej me ligj qe kushdo ngjizet jasht martese te vritet me gure. Zoti e Zoti, merita eshte e Zotit. Ndresa shenjteria - besimi dhe sherbesa e shen Marise eshte per nderim dhe respekt te veqant por kjo ishte DHURATE e Zotit (HIR i Zotit).

Te shkruan dikush se gjarperit "ja kishte shtypur koken Nena e Tij (Maria)," sic keni shkruar ju, eshte budallak dhe krejt e pa vertet. Krishti, Krishti bac, Krishti ja shtypi koken gjaperit dhe ne Krishtin ngadhnjyen njerezimi duke perfshi edhe |Marine sepse edhe ajo ishte nje nejri dhe kishte nevoje per shelbim. Nese mendojme ndryshe, ateher kerkohet te lutemi dhe ti thirrim mendjes, sepse thuhet:
Armiqësi do të vë ndërmjet teje e gruas, ndërmjet farës sate e farës së saj: fara e saj do të ta ndrydhë kokën, kurse ti do t’ia sulmosh themrën." (Zan 3, 15).
Fara e Gruas, është Fjala e Mishëruar (Jezusi), ndërsa Gruaja, se cilës i takon Fara apo Biri i saje, është e Ëma e Tij, Maria!

Keshtu qe as shen Maria te cilen shume e dua, as shen Pjetri as ai tjetri, si askush ne bote - nuk kishte dhe nuk ka pushtet as force t'ja shtyp koken gjarperit pos Zotit. Kete Zot duhet ta duam dhe nderojme, e kjo i pelqen shen Marise. E ky Zot eshte Krishti JEZUS i cili eshte SHPETIMI I botes neper te cilin edhe ne fitojme dhe ngadhnjejme duke u cliruar nga natyra mekatare qe na qon ne vdekje, e kete nuk e kena pse njeriu (kush do qoft, edhe Maria) e merituam, por e kena DHURATE prej Atit tone qiellor ne Krishtin. AMEN.

Ndresa, sa e perket asaj qe keni shkruar "protestant" apo...., une per ta mbushur mendjen ty se po flas me doktrine te Kishes katolike, po te postoj dicka se po e shoh se nuk keni arritur ta kuptoni apo nuk e keni lexuar, keshtu qe lexo nga katekizma e Kishes lidhur me Hirin e Zotit. 

*Sipas Kishes katolike ?*

Merita e njeriut te Zoti në jetën e krishterë rrjedh nga fakti se Zoti lirisht ka vendosur ta bashkojë njeriun në veprën e HIRIT TË VET. 
Veprimi atëror i Zotit jep shtytjen e PARË, kurse të vepruarit e lirë të njeriut vjen në radhë TË DYTË në bashkëpunimin e tij, *kështu që meritat e veprave të mira i duhen dhënë para së gjithash HIRIT TË ZOTIT*, pastaj besimtarit. Merita e njeriut, ndërkaq, KTHEHET edhe kjo te ZOTI me qenë se veprimet e tij të mira e kanë zanafillën e tyre, në Krishtin, nga frymëzimet dhe nga NDIHMAT e Shpirtit Shenjt. (kat 2008)

E kur thuhet se "Merita e njeriut, ndërkaq, KTHEHET edhe kjo te ZOTI" - e thot doktrina e Kishes e jo une, andaj dihet se Maria ishte nje njeri. Ndresa Krishti ZOT-NJERI.

----------


## Diella1

Po per at Zot po fut kot, po hahesh per budallalliqe tani, mos hidh yckla ne menyre te tille se nuk ka lezet, a je i sigurte qe je Katolik ti?? Pse me shtyjne mua emocionet ne kete pike, dhe ne fund te fundit cfare i ngjall keto emocione ne mua dhe shume te tjere pervec se dashuria dhe respekti dhe adhurimi qe kam per kete Grua; sigurisht qe Zoti Ate ka bere te mundur cdo gje, po ti tani nuk ja merr meritat Asaj qe pastaj ky Zot vendosi t'ja hedhe gjithe keto hire, se mund te ja kishte hedhur dikujt tjeter, po ja hodhi Asaj, cfare ben lojera fjalesh ketu, se nuk ka lezet!!!!




> Te shkruan dikush se gjarperit "ja kishte shtypur Nena e Tij," sic keni shkruar ju, eshte budallak dhe krejt e pa vertet.


Ja, kete pasazh e ke hedhur vete poshte duke cituar Biblen me tutje ashtu si dhe deshmuesi protestant, qe Gruaja ja shtypi koken gjarprit - e kush ishte kjo Grua pervecse Maria - kush tjeter??? Pse nuk ishte dikush tjeter, po ishte ajo?? Dhe argumenti per Jozefin, me vjen keq, ti po logjikon si nje farise tani, ti duket sikur po e ben kete pune qe ishte Zoti qe i beri te drejte se te ishte per ate do kishte marre fund ajo - Zoti i beri te drejte sepse ajo ishte e pafajshme dhe e paster jo sepse e mbajti me hater, me vjen keq, po logjikon pa lidhje fare. Mire, nuk do vazhdoj me tutje ne kete diskutim, kuptoj qe po i meshojme argumentit komplet ne plane e prizma te ndryshem e nuk ja vlen me tutje, i qendroj asaj qe thashe dhe besoj qe ky eshte dhe qendrimi i Kishes Katolike per momentin.

Do hedh nje litani, eshte ne anglisht, kur te kem kohe, do e perkthej ne shqip, te lutem lere se eshte shume e bukur dhe prove a gjithe asaj qe fola me siper deri ketu:



*LITANY OF THE LOVE OF MARY*

Lord, have mercy for us.
Christ have mercy for us.
God the Father, ocean of Love and Goodness, have &c.
God the Son, Divine Victim of Peace and Love, have &c.
God the Holy Ghost, Divine Spirit and Source of Love, have &c.

Mary, Mother and Queen of Love,
   I love Thee.
Mary, my own dear Mother,
   I love Thee.
Mary, my august sovereign,
   I love Thee.
Mary, my powerful advocate, and faithful protectress,
    I love Thee.
Because. Thou art, and ever wert, the delight of the Adorable Trinity,
    I love Thee.
Because Thou art the well-beloved daughter of the Eternal Father,
    I love Thee.
Because Thou art the sweet immaculate Mother of Jesus,
     I love Thee.
Because Thou art the Love, the Dove, the Beautiful one of the Holy Ghost,
    I love Thee.
Because Thou art like Jesus, the most lovely of the children of men,
    I love Thee.
Because it was Thou who gave us Jesus, our Salvation and Redeemer,
    I love Thee.
Because Thou art our Mother by excellence,
    I love Thee.
Because Thou fondly partookest of the sufferings of our Crucified Jesus,
    I love Thee.
Because Thou are the friend of the friendless, and the strength of the weak,
   I love Thee.
Because Thou wert given to us by Jesus Himself, when dying on the Cross, as the surest mark of His Love,
   I love Thee.

Because I should love Thee more than others,
   I love Thee.
Because Thou art, after God, our joy and salvation,
   I love Thee.
Because Thy mercy and goodness are immeasurable,
   I love Thee.
Because thy maternal care is, and ever has been, indescribable,
   I love Thee.
Because there is no one above thee, but God,
   I love Thee.
Because thy heart has been pierced with love for me,
   I love Thee.
Because Thou art my life, my sweetness, and my hope, in life and death,
   I love Thee.

Lamb of God, Who takest away the sins of the world,
   have mercy on us.
Lamb of God, Who takest away the sins of the world,
   have mercy on us.
Lamb of God, Who takest away the sins of the world,
   have mercy on us.


*Prayer*

O Mary, my Mother, Thou art the seat of all virtues, the treasury of all graces, the grandest of all Gods works, the sovereign Queen of Heaven and earth, I love Thee therefore ardently ; I invoke all the angels and Saints in Heaven to praise and love Thee for me; and I invite all creatures on earth to consecrate themselves to Thy service, to cast themselves fearlessly into thy maternal arms, for Thou art the safe port of Heaven. Let Angels sing hosannas of praise, and repeat: - Holy, holy, holy Mary, our Mother, Queen of their kingdom rejoice, triumph ; reign in peerless beauty and matchless royalty for endless ages ! Men, unite your voices with the angelic choirs, they sing their praises and homage of their august Sovereign. Our tones must be of filial love, for Mary is our Mother. Let Heaven and earth, and angels and men, live to praise, love and pay homage to the Immaculate Mary, our own dear Mother of Mercy.  Amen.

----------


## toni77_toni

> Per Zotin asgje nuk eshte e pamundur, por ja, _kjo i derdhi lotet e hidherimit_, pra, pa Marine, e paster dhe te Paperlyer, nuk do kishte Jezus!!!!!


Edhe kjo qe thua ketu eshte emucion, keshtu qe lotet e shen Marise nuk ia shtypen koken gjarperit qe na qon ne vdekje te perjetshme, por gjaku I krishtit ZOT. Lot dhe dhimbje ka pase mjaft shen Maria, e kuptoj, sic ka cdo nene per djalin e vet, por asi lotesh jane derdhur edhe ne luften dhe masakren e Kosoves kur shume nana kan pare (para syve te tyre) duke ja masakruar te bijt e tyre, por KOT - kjo nuk na sjell SHPETIMIN, por KRYQI i Krishtit, vuajtjet e Tij, vdejka dhe ngjallja e Krishtit JEZUS. Moas u emuciono dhe mos u mashtro. Krishti e veq Krishti. Te tjeret ne Krishtin nga DASHURIA e Hyjit ATË.

----------


## Diella1

> Sipas Kishes katolike ?
> 
> Merita e njeriut te Zoti në jetën e krishterë rrjedh nga fakti se Zoti lirisht ka vendosur ta bashkojë njeriun në veprën e HIRIT TË VET. 
> Veprimi atëror i Zotit jep shtytjen e PARË, kurse të vepruarit e lirë të njeriut vjen në radhë TË DYTË në bashkëpunimin e tij, kështu që meritat e veprave të mira i duhen dhënë para së gjithash HIRIT TË ZOTIT, pastaj besimtarit. Merita e njeriut, ndërkaq, KTHEHET edhe kjo te ZOTI me qenë se veprimet e tij të mira e kanë zanafillën e tyre, në Krishtin, nga frymëzimet dhe nga NDIHMAT e Shpirtit Shenjt. (kat 2008)
> 
> E kur thuhet se "Merita e njeriut, ndërkaq, KTHEHET edhe kjo te ZOTI" - e thot doktrina e Kishes e jo une, andaj dihet se Maria ishte nje njeri. Ndresa Krishti ZOT-NJERI.


(Edhe nje here po te pergjigjem, megjithese nuk dua t'a prish postimin e fundit)

Nuk e di cfare te ka kapur ty mor mik, por edhe une po te tregoj nje te vertete te madhe qe te pakten te gjithe religjiozet e Kishes Katolike e dijne, por eshte nje e vertete qe cdo njeri qe hyn aty brenda duhet t'a dije, qe ne kete bote mor mik, po nuk i pate hyre ne zemer Marise, Nenes se Zotit, ti nuk perfundon gjekundi, s'ka Shenjteri e s'ka Perfeksion pa ndihmen dhe Frymen e Saj.... Te keshilloj te lexosh 'True Devotion to Mary' te St Louis de Montfort, dhe do e marresh vesh te Verteten e kesaj jete dhe kesaj bote e asaj qe do te vije....Pa Marine nuk perfundon gjekundi, dhe nuk ka mundesi qe dikush te doje Jezusin pa dashur edhe Marine, madje eshte edhe e kunderta, prova qe nje njeri don Jezusin eshte nese ai njeri don Marine ne rradhe te pare, Ajo eshte mesi i Zemres se Jezusit, dhe madje madje, kush i dedikohet vuajtjes dhe dhimbjes se Saj ne kete bote, eshte me i dashuri per Jezusin ne kete jete dhe sidomos ne tjetren.

Tani po e le. Besoj u tha mjaft mbi kete teme, te pakten nga ana ime. Do mundohem te perkthej Litanine. Diella.

----------


## Diella1

> Edhe kjo qe thua ketu eshte emucion, keshtu qe lotet e shen Marise nuk ia shtypen koken gjarperit qe na qon ne vdekje te perjetshme, por gjaku I krishtit ZOT. Lot dhe dhimbje ka pase mjaft shen Maria, e kuptoj, sic ka cdo nene per djalin e vet, por asi lotesh jane derdhur edhe ne luften dhe masakren e Kosoves kur shume nana kan pare (para syve te tyre) duke ja masakruar te bijt e tyre, por KOT - kjo nuk na sjell SHPETIMIN, por KRYQI i Krishtit, vuajtjet e Tij, vdejka dhe ngjallja e Krishtit JEZUS. Moas u emuciono dhe mos u mashtro. Krishti e veq Krishti. Te tjeret ne Krishtin nga DASHURIA e Hyjit ATË.


Po per at Zot po ben blasfemi ne kete moment, te betohem qe paske shume gabime ne kuptueshmerine tende ne besim. Kjo qe po thua ti tani, eshte dicka katerciperisht e ditur nga Kisha Katolike dhe qe perseritet here pas here pa mbarim ne cdo Meshe te Shenjte te pakten - qe Nena e Zotit, per nga sakrifica qe kaloi ne Kryqezimin e Zotit ja kalon nga dhembja edhe martireve, eshte heroine mbi heroinat, mos krahaso dhimbjen e Saj me ate te ndonje njeriu ne kete bote se po ben nje gabim te jashtezakonshem - Ajo ishte totalisht e sakrifikuar dhe a pafajshme, a po e lexon ti valle??? Ngjizja e Paperlyer cdo te thote??? Ajo ishte totalisht e pafajshme, ne te tjeret ne fund te fundit cfaredo te na ndodhe ne jete i kemi edhe te merituara se njerez plot faje e gabime jemi, Ajo ishte a pafajshme si femije, qe do te thote per nga vuajtja ka qene me e ndjeshme se cdo nene tjeter ne kete bote, dhe per nga pafajshmeria, dhimbja ishte infinitivisht me e madhe se e cdo njeriu tjeter aty jashte. Te shohesh Birin Tend te Pafajshem qe ndodh te jete dhe Zoti Vete, qe po vuan per shkak te fajeve te te tjereve e po sakrifikohet ne emer te dashurise se ne mekatareve qe ne rast te kundert meritojme vecse ndeshkim, eshte superdhimbje, si guxon t'a krahasosh me ate te ndonje njeriu atje jashte, je ne vete ti??? Ajo ne fund te fundit ka vuajtur edhe per ato njerez qe ti po permend qe ato te kene ku te mbeshteten ne vuajtjet e tyre ne kete jete, e gjitha kjo ne nje kohe qe vetem me bukurine qe ajo kishte, mund te kishte bere qejf e qejf ne kete bote, por qe kurre nuk i zgjodhi si opsion - gezimi i Saj ishte sherbimi per Zotin, qe arriti piken kulminante ne sproven e Kryqit!!!! Mjaft me me keto fjale te pamatura, shko te nje Prift e kontrollohu, se po te betohem me kete te fundit e ke shkelur fare, te betohem per kete!!!!

----------


## toni77_toni

> (Edhe nje here po te pergjigjem, megjithese nuk dua t'a prish postimin e fundit)
> 
> Nuk e di cfare te ka kapur ty mor mik, por edhe une po te tregoj nje te vertete te madhe qe te pakten te gjithe religjiozet e Kishes Katolike e dijne, por eshte nje e vertete qe cdo njeri qe hyn aty brenda duhet t'a dije, qe ne kete bote mor mik, po nuk i pate hyre ne zemer Marise, Nenes se Zotit, ti nuk perfundon gjekundi, s'ka Shenjteri e s'ka Perfeksion pa ndihmen dhe Frymen e Saj.... Te keshilloj te lexosh 'True Devotion to Mary' te St Louis de Montfort, dhe do e marresh vesh te Verteten e kesaj jete dhe kesaj bote e asaj qe do te vije....Pa Marine nuk perfundon gjekundi, dhe nuk ka mundesi qe dikush te doje Jezusin pa dashur edhe Marine, madje eshte edhe e kunderta, prova qe nje njeri don Jezusin eshte nese ai njeri don Marine ne rradhe te pare, Ajo eshte mesi i Zemres se Jezusit, dhe madje madje, kush i dedikohet vuajtjes dhe dhimbjes se Saj ne kete bote, eshte me i dashuri per Jezusin ne kete jete dhe sidomos ne tjetren.
> 
> Tani po e le. Besoj u tha mjaft mbi kete teme, te pakten nga ana ime. Do mundohem te perkthej Litanine. Diella.


Ti duke dashur Marine, po e fyne Zotin - sepse: 

-po paraqet nje ZOT te varur ne njeri dhe te pa fuqishem, duke shkruar se "pa Marine nuk do te ishte Krishti". Krishti ishte para qe te krijohet bota. Mandej natyren e njeriut e kishte marr Krishti nga nje person i tjeter, por Maria e pati kete fat - "sepse ke gjetur hir para Hyjit"! per cka duhet patur respekt dhe nderim. 

-Po ja drejton meritat njeriut (Marise) duke menduar se ky eshte besimi i kishes katolike - e jo Zotit i cili erdhi ne bote  per shpetimin tone.

-po pershkruan lot dhe vaj te zojes Mari te cilat vertet jane te dhimshme, ama nuk mjaftuan dhe nuk mjaftojne lotet e njeriut per ta nxjerrur njeriun nga roberia e djallit, nuk mjaftuan per faktin se lotet e dhimbjes dhe plage ne kete bote sic pati  Maria kishte qe kur u derdh gjaku i pasardhsve te Adamit ne zanafille e deri sot.
Po ngrite Marine ne hyjni dhe si shelbues - po mohon Krishtin, po mohon hyjnin e Tij, po mohon te VERTETEN e shelbimit.
Maria eshte e shenjt, por jo Shelbuesi.

-Po e parqaqet njeriun si Shelbues dhe "shtypes te kokes se djallit" kur dihet se Maria eshte pasardhse e Adamit  dhe si cdo njeri qe ka nevoje per shelbim, kjo  pasi njeriu eshte njeri - natyre njerzore.

-Po mendon se une duke paraqitur te vereteten e besimit ne Krishtin - nuk e dua Marine, e dua Marine, por une e degjoj ate si djali i mire qe  e degjon Nenen e vet. e dihet se Maria deshiron qe ne ta njohim Shelbuesin tone, e jo te mashtrohem nga mendja njerzore dhe emucionet plot me budallaqe.

-Po thua se "Zoja Mari ia shtypi koken djallit (gjarperit) duke u thirrur ne Bibel, por fara e gruas eshte JEZUSI , pra Krishti e jo Maria ia shtypi koken djallit. 

-Po them se Maria nuk eshte HYJI, as SHpetimi, po mendon se kjo eshte nje keqdashese per Marine, edhe ketu je keqkuptuar. Te besoj njeriu te VERTETEN, se Krishti eshte SHPETIMI, dhe merita eshte e Zotit e jo e njeriut - kjo nuk d.t.th armiqesi apo mendim i keq per Marine, sepse Maria i sherbej ketij Zoti dhe nuk hidherohet. Per kunder, une me keto qe i them - i pelqej Marise, besoj se i pelqen edhe ti nese e kupton kete te VERTET, nese jo, je duke ja hidheruar zemren asaje. Ajo me don mua shume dhe te gjithe ata qe lavderojne dhe besojne Zotin si te vetmin dhe te gjithepushtetshmin, me plot dashuri dhe hire, pasi deshiron se secili njeri ta njeh dhe te besoj ne birin e Perendise - Krishtin ZOT qe te shpetohet. 
Mos u hamend.

----------


## Diella1

Kjo eshte nga 'True devotion to Mary' te St Louis de Montfort, kerkoj falje, nuk e kerkova ne shqip, nuk e di a e kane perkthyer:

*1. Mary's part in the Incarnation*

14. With the whole Church I acknowledge that Mary, being a mere creature fashioned by the hands of God is, compared to his infinite majesty, less than an atom, or rather is simply nothing, since he alone can say, "I am he who is". Consequently, this great Lord, who is ever independent and self-sufficient, never had and does not now have any absolute need of the Blessed Virgin for the accomplishment of his will and the manifestation of his glory. To do all things he has only to will them.

15. _However_, I declare that, considering things as they are, because God has decided to begin and accomplish his greatest works through the Blessed Virgin ever since he created her, we can safely believe that he will not change his plan in the time to come, for he is God and therefore does not change in his thoughts or his way of acting.

16. God the Father gave his only Son to the world only through Mary. Whatever desires the patriarchs may have cherished, whatever entreaties the prophets and saints of the Old Law may have had for 4,000 years to obtain that treasure,* it was Mary alone* who merited it and found grace before God by the power of her prayers and the perfection of her virtues. "The world being unworthy," said Saint Augustine, "to receive the Son of God directly from the hands of the Father, he gave his Son to Mary for the world to receive him from her."

The Son of God became man for our salvation but only in Mary and through Mary.

God the Holy Spirit formed Jesus Christ in Mary but only after having asked her consent through one of the chief ministers of his court.

17. God the Father imparted to Mary his fruitfulness as far as a mere creature was capable of receiving it, to enable her to bring forth his Son and all the members of his mystical body.

18. God the Son came into her virginal womb as a new Adam into his earthly paradise, to take his delight there and produce hidden wonders of grace.

God-made-man found freedom in imprisoning himself in her womb. He displayed power in allowing himself to be borne by this young maiden. He found his glory and that of his Father in hiding his splendours from all creatures here below and revealing them only to Mary. He glorified his independence and his majesty in depending upon this lovable virgin in his conception, his birth, his presentation in the temple, and in the thirty years of his hidden life. Even at his death she had to be present so that he might be united with her in one sacrifice and be immolated with her consent to the eternal Father, just as formerly Isaac was offered in sacrifice by Abraham when he accepted the will of God. It was Mary who nursed him, fed him, cared for him, reared him, and sacrificed him for us.

The Holy Spirit could not leave such wonderful and inconceivable dependence of God unmentioned in the Gospel, though he concealed almost all the wonderful things that Wisdom Incarnate did during his hidden life in order to bring home to us its infinite value and glory. Jesus gave more glory to God his Father by submitting to his Mother for thirty years than he would have given him had he converted the whole world by working the greatest miracles. How highly then do we glorify God when to please him we submit ourselves to Mary, taking Jesus as our sole model.

19. If we examine closely the remainder of the life of Jesus Christ, we see that he chose to begin his miracles through Mary. It was by her word that he sanctified Saint John the Baptist in the womb of his mother, Saint Elizabeth; no sooner had Mary spoken than John was sanctified. This was his first and greatest miracle of grace. At the wedding in Cana he changed water into wine at her humble prayer, and this was his first miracle in the order of nature. He began and continued his miracles through Mary and he will continue them through her until the end of time.

20. God the Holy Spirit, who does not produce any divine person, became fruitful through Mary whom he espoused. It was with her, in her and of her that he produced his masterpiece, God-made-man, and that he produces every day until the end of the world the members of the body of this adorable Head. For this reason* the more he finds Mary his dear and inseparable spouse in a soul the more powerful and effective he becomes in producing Jesus Christ in that soul and that soul in Jesus Christ.*

21. This does not mean that the Blessed Virgin confers on the Holy Spirit a fruitfulness which he does not already possess. Being God, he has the ability to produce just like the Father and the Son, although he does not use this power and so does not produce another divine person. But it does mean that the Holy Spirit chose to make use of our Blessed Lady, although he had no absolute need of her, in order to become actively fruitful in producing Jesus Christ and his members in her and by her. This is a mystery of grace unknown even to many of the most learned and spiritual of Christians.

----------


## toni77_toni

A po e sheh ku je me besim ti?!! Une them se  kjo (Maria) nuk na sjell SHPETIMIN, por KRYQI i Krishtit, vuajtjet e Tij, vdejka dhe ngjallja e Krishtit JEZUS. Ti me thua me betim se "Po per at Zot po ben blasfemi". nuk kam cka te zgjatna ma me ty, Krishti te ndihmofte, Meshira dhe Dashuria e Tij u ndikofte ne ty per ta ndryshuar mendjend he besimin - per shpetimin tend. 




> Postuar më parë nga toni77_toni
> 
> 
> Edhe kjo qe thua ketu eshte emucion, keshtu qe lotet e shen Marise nuk ia shtypen koken gjarperit qe na qon ne vdekje te perjetshme, por gjaku I krishtit ZOT. Lot dhe dhimbje ka pase mjaft shen Maria, e kuptoj, sic ka cdo nene per djalin e vet, por asi lotesh jane derdhur edhe ne luften dhe masakren e Kosoves kur shume nana kan pare (para syve te tyre) duke ja masakruar te bijt e tyre, por KOT - *kjo nuk na sjell SHPETIMIN, por KRYQI i Krishtit, vuajtjet e Tij, vdejka dhe ngjallja e Krishtit JEZUS. Moas u emuciono dhe mos u mashtro. Krishti e veq Krishti. Te tjeret ne Krishtin nga DASHURIA e Hyjit ATË*.
> 
> 
> *Po per at Zot po ben blasfemi* ne kete moment, te betohem qe paske shume gabime ne kuptueshmerine tende ne besim. !

----------

